#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Απόσταση κατασκευής μαντρότοιχων σε δευτερεύον επαρχιακό δρόμο

## Nicholas_79

Έχοντας υπόψη:
1.Το Π.Δ.209/1998 (ΦΕΚ 169/Α/15-07-1998) "Λήψη μέτρων για την ασφάλεια της υπεραστικής συγκοινωνίας".
2. Το Π.Δ. 221/1999 *(ΦΕΚ 188/Α/20.9.1999)* "Τροποποίηση του Π.Δ.209/1998 «Λήψη μέτρων για την ασφάλεια της υπεραστικής συγκοινωνίας (169Α)".
και συγκεκριμένα το άρθρο 2 όπου αναφέρει μεταξύ των άλλον ότι :


_στην περίπτωση Δευτερεύοντος Επαρχιακού Οδικού Δίκτυομέσα στα όρια οικισμών κάτω των 2.000 κατοίκων οριοθετημένων σύμφωνα με το από 24-4-85 Π.Δ. (ΦΕΚ181/Δ/85) η ελάχιστη απόσταση των κτιρίων πρέπει να είναι 3 μέτρα από το όριο της οδού._ 
  Το όριο της οδού είναι το όριο απαλλοτρίωσης. Στην περίπτωση που το όριο της απαλλοτρίωσης δεν είναι καθορισμένο, ως όριο της οδού ορίζεται το σημείο συνάντησης του εξωτερικού άκρου της τάφρου ή του πρανούς του εκχώματος ή επιχώματος με το φυσικό έδαφος.
_
_επίσης το άρθρο 3 όπου αναφέρει μεταξύ των άλλον ότι :
_Οι αποστάσεις που προβλέπονται στο άρθρο 2 του παρόντος, εφαρμόζονται και στις περιπτώσεις κατασκευής έργων στο Εθνικό ή Επαρχιακό οδικό δίκτυο αντίστοιχα.
Τέτοια έργα είναι κυρίως οι νέοι οδικοί άξονες, οδοί παρακαμπτήριοι, περιμετρικοί συνδετήριοι, κυκλοφοριακοί κόμβοι, βελτιώσεις υφισταμένων οδικών τμημάτων, που προβλέπονται από εγκεκριμένα ρυθμιστικά σχέδια ή Γ.Π.Σ. ή σχέδια χρήσεων γης και περιλαμβάνουν τα εντός ή εκτός εγκεκριμένου σχεδίου πόλης τμήματα οδών._


_Η απορία μου είναι η απόσταση αυτή ισχύει και στην περίπτωση που ένας φτιάχνει μαντρότοιχους?????_
_Ξέρει κανείς????? 
Δηλαδή  όταν δεν έχει όριο απαλλοτρίωσης και ως_ όριο της οδού ορίζεται το σημείο συνάντησης του εξωτερικού άκρου της τάφρου ή του πρανούς του εκχώματος ή επιχώματος με το φυσικό έδαφος _μπορεί να φτιάξει μαντρότοιχο ακριβώς εκεί??????_
_Είναι σωστό ή όχι????_

----------

